# Trying out CBT for the first time



## alfman123 (Sep 7, 2009)

So yesterday I went to cognitive behavioral therapy for the first time. I was excited because from a lot of what I have read, CBT is one of the most effective treatment options for people with SAD. It was a pretty good experience and I like my therapist. I mostly talked about what things have been like for me over the past few years in order to describe what my life is like but also some of the things that I think contributed to my social phobia in the first place. I was also formally diagnosed me with social anxiety disorder, which was a good feeling for me because I can finally put a name on the mishmash of negative thoughts and fears that I have struggled with for so long. 

Then she discussed how negative thoughts cause negative emotions, which in turn lead to frustrating and uncomfortable behaviors, such as fidgeting or avoiding social situations alltogether. Inversely, negative behaviors can lead to negative emotions and then negative thoughts. And in both scenarios, the emotions get caught in the middle, which is why people with SAD are often unhappy and avoid things that might make them anxious, leading to more feelings of isolation and sadness. 

So she said that CBT works on addressing negative thoughts and behaviors in order to stop the cycle, and that it is often effective. She said that I seemed very motivated and that she was very confident that I would have success. I want to get my SAD under control before college, and I think that I will be prepared by the time that I get to that point. But overall it was a positive experience and I am going to see her again next week.

But have any of you tried CBT? How did it go for you? Anyone in high school or college that tried this and found that it helped them in those settings?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Same with me! I went to a psychologist who practices CBT for the first time today. He tells me it will be a little more active than my previous therapy (psychodynamic, 5 years on and off), with homework assignments and exposure situations. Let me know how it goes!


----------

